# A4 Shifters



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Does anyone make a replacement shifter for the A4? Looking for one that will allow you to shift without the fear of shifting to neutral.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

nothing wrong with shifting to N. i did it many times but all by accident. it want break anything. at least not yet:lol: car has 24400 miles:seeya:


----------

